
European Parliament vote for internet upload filtering - zoobab
https://twitter.com/jerezim/status/1110510484204204033
======
lgrebe
Already discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869)

